# trying to follow pscarbs sticky on timed carbs, need his advice on my diet!



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Dude if your out there. Can you help please


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Well try posting your diet & question 1st!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Well try posting your diet & question 1st!


x2 lol


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok lol

Here is my diet

Mon to friday

8am - four scrambled eggs and milk

10am 300kcal meal 50/50 protein to fat intake

12pm - 500ml apple juice and then 150g tuna 10 mins after. This is post workout meal.

2pm 40/30/30 protein low gl carbs and fats

4:30pm 50/50 protein and fats

7pm 50/50 again.

The carbs r removed on days I dont train.

Saturdays and saturdays I have 3 40/30/30 meals to carb up. My cal intake is 1800 a day as trying to burn fat


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, the 3 40/30/30 meals are alongside the 3 50/50 meals


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Try posting in the diet section as well as questions posted in here are for Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

G-man99 said:


> Try posting in the diet section as well as questions posted in here are for Lorian


What he said...

L


----------

